# Price on 100 Rhinestone Tshirts



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a lady that wants me to quote her on making this design but instead of compton she wants it to say straight outta cancer. what would you charge on 100 tshirts. she wants either 1 color or 2 colors.

1 color ) Hot pink rhinestones on white ladies shirts
2 colors pink & white on white or pink or black shirt.

also she wants them by sat after noon.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

white shirts are $1.65,black are $2.63,free shipping from jiffy shirts. (2x is double $$). Keep in mind Pink stones are the most expensive color to purchase. Once you design it you will know your stone count and can calculate your stone cost. As you are explaining it I would charge $18 for pink stones on a white and $22 for 2 color on a black.

If it were me.....
I would offer to screen print design, should be around $85 to do so. It is a lot quicker then cutting and weeding vinyl or glitter. I would fill in the word cancer with pink stones. I would offer this at $22 white $24 black.

I would offer glitter and rhinestones for $20 for white, $22 for black.

I being an artist would also probably create a whole new design with the same concept but use a lot of colors, ect... and do a Direct to garment print(probably around $270 to print) incorporating rhinestones, glitter ect... And grab $28 for white and $30 for black.

what you charge is up to you after you figure out your costs. Remember one thing...It is a lot easier to lower your prices then raise them.What people are willing to pay is up to them.One person will say to much and another will say I would have paid double! There is a fine line in price that will turn away a purchase You will need to find that line.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

She only wants rhinestones. She said she got a quote for $670


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

$670 for 100 shirts with rhinestones? I would tell her to beware of a sub standard product that falls apart after 1 wash


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

binki said:


> $670 for 100 shirts with rhinestones? I would tell her to beware of a sub standard product that falls apart after 1 wash


I talked to her earlier and told her what my price was coming out to be. and I said asked them if that price includes the tshirt. at her price that was coming out as a transfer price.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

So that price they need to get the shirts and press them? Still seems low for pink stones


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I bet there are people here who will do transfers cheaper then that. Even if it is pink. Anyhow your only option is to try to make money on the shirts and pressing them now. Im sure she has google and has already got a good idea of how much a shirt is. So then she will just need you for your heat press. If you tell her 2 bucks a shirt, she will find someone for a buck. Just tell her you prefer to do your own transfers show her the ideas and proofs, you need to sell her a design and sell yourself and your services.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

She was trying to get the tshirts and design done by sat afternoon so she can sell them Sunday. Once i gave her the $18 & $22 a shirt price she said "oh my"".


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

djque said:


> She was trying to get the tshirts and design done by sat afternoon so she can sell them Sunday. Once i gave her the $18 & $22 a shirt price she said "oh my"".


I can say Oh My to the timeframe.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd say "oh well"


----------



## demarrisgene (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah, I primarily do bling designs and there is no way I could do it for $670. Especially in pink stones. My question is, is she getting it filled as it's shown or just the wording? I have done them both ways and my clients absolutely love the filled bling design.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

demarrisgene said:


> yeah, I primarily do bling designs and there is no way I could do it for $670. Especially in pink stones. My question is, is she getting it filled as it's shown or just the wording? I have done them both ways and my clients absolutely love the filled bling design.


filled as showed with the A in outta as a ribbon. I think she is just looking for a quote lower than $670


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

The price differences must be existing cuz the market leads to this result. I think Eric’s words are absolutely right. You need explain the difference about the price variance. Show your good product quality and service. I guess the rhinestones the $670 producer use may be a little poor in quality. Or the image size is smaller than yours. Or the design of theirs may only line out the letter without filling the fonts completely.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Many times folks will try to compare apples with oranges. They will tell you what they are getting from elsewhere and want you to use quality to match smaller design or inferior stone quality. When they do that with me, I simply tell them that the price is good and I cannot match that and they should use them. i usually get that job to do over or their next job. When you deal with online it is like cracker jacks. Sometimes you do not like the surprise when you open the box.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Ha ha try and spell the word way with a f
There's no f in way
Same goes for that price

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BlingArtStudios (Jul 26, 2015)

Very curious on the outcome of this order. Did you get the order? From what I've read, sounds like she needed them for this past Saturday.

Do you know if the person that quoted the $670 was giving her a bulk discount? With a quote like that, why is she still shopping around? WOW.


----------

